# Gevatterin Tod



## Luchjo

Hola amigos. En alemán, siendo la Muerte un hombre  (véase https://youtu.be/OuWQ9qt2Hus?t=1023), ¿cómo le suena a un germanohablante la expresión _Gevatterin Tod_? Lo pregunto porque si dijéramos en castellano "el compadre Muerte", eso a mí me sonaría risible y absurdo, aunque gramaticalmente no esté mal:
_
Ich ging hinein. Ich stellte den Koffer ab, und da sah ich *Gevatterin* *Tod*, die fiese Nervensäge mit dem unsäglichen Lächeln auf der Treppe sitzen, auf der untersten Stufe. _(Fernando Vallejo. _Der Abgrund [trad. de Svenja Becker]).
__
_​El original dice:

_Pasé. Descargué la maleta en el piso y entonces vi a *la Muerte* en la escalera, instalada allí la puta perra con su sonrisita inefable, en el primer escalón.

_​Gracias de antemano.​


----------



## kunvla

Es gibt eine relativ bekannte Oper namens _Gevatterin Tod_ vom tschechischen Komponisten Rudolf Karel. Auch ist das die Bezeichnung für die Figur _Gevatterin Tod_ (russ. Смерть [smert' _oder_ smertj] _f_, poln. śmierć _f_, tsch. smrt _f_ = la Muerte) in vielen slawischen Märchen. Obwohl der Begriff in der deutschen Literatur bekannt, da relativ verbreitet, ist, kann ich nicht behaupten, ob ihn alle Deutsche kennen.

Saludos,


----------



## Luchjo

¡Las cosas que uno aprende aquí! ¡Gracias, kunvla!


----------



## kunvla

Eigentlich kommt der Begriff _Die Tödin_ auch in deutschen Sagen. Schau zum Beispiel in _Der Kult der drei Jungfrauen_ von Eni Kuttler rein, oder in der deutschen Dichtung _Fünfzig Jahre deutscher Dichtung: 1820-1870_ (S. 400). 1909 erschien ein Roman namens _Der Tod und die Tödin_ von Carl Bonhoff.

Saludos,


----------



## Alemanita

Sehr bekannt ist allerdings auch die Zeile "Der Tod ist ein Meister aus Deutschland"; allgemein kann ich nach meiner Beobachtung sagen, dass der Tod mehr als Neutrum wahrgenommen wird, bzw. in den Darstellungen geschlechtslos, als Gerippe mit einer Sense (ach ja, richtig: der Sensenmann...)
In einer Übersetzung aus einer anderen Sprache würde ich als halbwegs informierter Leser verstehen, dass man eben einen Kunstgriff anwenden muss, um die ursprüngliche Aussage des Schriftstellers zu transportieren. Kunvla, ich würde sagen, dass der Begriff _Gevatterin Tod_ dem durchschnittlichen Deutschen nichts sagt, obwohl er wohl sofort begreift, was damit gemeint sein kann. Auch habe ich _Die Tödin, _obwohl ich eine alles verschlingende Leseratte bin, noch nie gesehen.

Nachtrag: Ich sehe gerade auf S. 305 des o.a. Buches, dass Notburga in Nordtirol als "Schnitterin Tod" dargestellt wird (Notburga kenne ich als Patronin der Bauern, Dienstmägde und der Armen; daher hat sie wohl die Sichel in der Hand).

Tienes razón, luchjo, uno se entera de cosas en estos foros... increíbles!


----------



## kunvla

Alemanita said:


> Sehr bekannt ist allerdings auch die Zeile "Der Tod ist ein Meister aus Deutschland"; allgemein kann ich nach meiner Beobachtung sagen, dass der Tod mehr als Neutrum wahrgenommen wird, bzw. in den Darstellungen geschlechtslos, als Gerippe mit einer Sense (ach ja, richtig: der Sensenmann...)


Alemanita, kennst du das Märchen _Der Gevatter Tod_ von den Gebrüdern Grimm? Der ist doch männlich.


> Tienes razón, luchjo, uno se entera de cosas en estos foros... increíbles!


No, mujer, no son tan increíbles como parecen... al ser leídas por primera vez.

Saludos,


----------



## Alemanita

Ja, kunvla, das Märchen kenne ich und natürlich auch die Bezeichnung "Gevatter" im Sinne von Taufpate, die in der weiblichen Form "Gevatterin" ja eigentlich eine 'Vergewaltigung' der deutschen Sprache ist, da das Wort aus dem lateinische compater > Mitvater (in geistlicher Verantwortung) stammt und sobald diese Funktion des (Tauf)paten auch von Frauen wahrgenommen wurde, hätte man z. B. *Gemutter neuschöpfen können, wie es das ja auf spanisch gibt: compadre y comadre.

Aber, kunvla, kennst du 'San La Muerte'? Kein katholischer Heiliger, sondern (Zitat Wiki):  un personaje o entidad venerada en Latinoamérica. (No confundirse con La santa muerte.) Bitte dort weiterlesen.
Saludos.


----------



## kunvla

Das Digitale Wörterbuch der deutschen Sprache:


> *Gevatter* m.  ‘Pate, Onkel, Freund’, ahd. _gifatero_  ‘Taufzeuge, Pate’ (Hs. 12. Jh.), mhd. _gevater(e)_, mnd. _gevadder_, aengl. _gefædera_ ist Übersetzungswort der christlichen Missionstätigkeit von kirchenlat. _compater_  ‘geistlicher Mitvater, Taufzeuge’ (s.  Vater)  und bezeichnet den  ‘Taufzeugen’ in seinem Verhältnis zu den Eltern des  Täuflings, dann auch den  ‘Paten’ in seinem Verhältnis zum Täufling.  Seit dem 15. Jh. verliert _Gevatter_ allmählich seine kirchenrechtliche Bedeutung, wird weitgehend von  Pate  (s. d.) verdrängt und entwickelt sich zur vertraulichen Anrede für Freunde und Bekannte. Im Gegensatz zu _Vater_ bewahrt _Gevatter_ den alten kurzen Vokal.





> Früher bezeugt ist die fem. Form ahd. _gifatera_  ‘Patin’, aber auch schon vertrauliche Anrede für eine ältere Person  ‘Alte’ (10. Jh.), mhd. _gevatere_, seit dem 15. Jh. dafür *Gevatterin*. – *Gevatterschaft* f.  ‘Patenschaft’, mhd. _gevaterschaft_.


Saludos,


----------

